# Wanted: Virtual friends



## dvspec (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been working up to writing most ofmy life.  I have been a voracious reader, with five books in a weekend as my current record.  I took every English class available to me and learned to write a pretty decent report, which taught me to keep what was needed and eliminate what wasn't.  I have spent most of my life in a fantasy of some sort anyway, so now I am writing them down.

I worked on a few stories in the past and wrote an article for a local glossy magazine on a whim.  It was a subject I was intimately familiar with and I was surprised and proud when the Editor shot me back an email asking if I was a professional writer.  I submitted another story, but never billed her, so I can't claim to be one, though both articles were printed. 

I recently got a story in my head and the stinking thing is turning into a series of books about strong, non-traditional women in extraordinarily, bad situations.  Think AJ in “Mr. & Mrs. Smith,” but with more reality and the body and muscles to back it up.  

I don't have much money, or many friends locally, but I have a lot of time to write.  Writing is cheap entertainment and I get to make up my own friends.  So things balance and I look forward to making some new friends in the virtual world


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, dvspec

A warm welcome to WF and our creative community.

I can imagine you felt quite chuffed when the editor asked if you were a professional writer! I like the idea of a series of books about strong, non-traditional women in extraordinarily, bad situations. Sounds just my genre  Have you  read "A Thousand Splendid Suns"?

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . Any questions please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition? It is great fun and you receive some useful crit from the judges.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, dvspec! Looks we have something in common: All my favorite people are in my head too. They do what they're told (most of the time), don't ask for money or favors, and whatever they're up to is always interesting. Hope to see you around the boards, and congrats on being published.


----------



## Nickleby (Apr 6, 2014)

I would imagine that most of us here have stories similar to yours. The people in my head are definitely more interesting than the ones I meet in the daylight.

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome.  Richard Bach says that fictional characters can be more real than people of flesh in his book _Illusions_

My favorite strong female character is Cordelia Naismith Vorkosigan, though Charlotte Doyle runs a close second.

I look forward to meeting your characters. Again, welcome.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome to the site.  I've made many 'virtual friends' here and we are generally a friendly and decent lot.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello! Welcome from another newbie!

:albino:


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey! I love schizophrenia! One of my favorite subjects to write about. A person who's not in their own head does not a good writer make.... You might have to rearrange that sentence to make it work.

Welcome, welcome. You'll be sure to check out other fantasy writers in the Fantasy Forum section? Might I recommend finding Hitsomami's Robin Brynjar WIP (work in progress)? Might I also suggest looking over last month's Literary Maneuvers fiction entries? There are some great pieces in there. I liked TheYellowMustang's piece myself.

Here, it's all about connection. You want to find people that make you feel comfortable when they tell you you're doing it not-as-right-as-you-thought-you-were (or wrong in some cases). That's what you'll find here: people that make you better at what you love doing most.

Any questions? Just ask!
tp (thepancreas)


----------



## Pandora (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi dvspec, your series of books sound great, something I would very much enjoy. Goodness that is quite a record read in a weekend, you sound wonderfully
determined. Welcome to WF friend.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 11, 2014)

OOO OOO *raises hand* Ill be your friend.  you actually sound like you are in the same boat as me.  I dont have a lot of writing friends around me so this site is amazing!  I hope to read some of your stuff!  I cant wait to meet you around the board. 

Welcome. Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 11, 2014)

The characters in my head are the best friends ever. Sure, they're about as close to pirates as you can get without BEING pirates, and they shoot things a lot. And get in arguments with each other. And act wholly illogically. They make really dumb mistakes and often refuse to pay for them. Some of them have massive egos and love when they get even the slightest bit of fame. They physically fight each other too. And have sex with each other at awkward times...

You know, they're kinda jerks. But I love 'em anyway!

Welcome to the Writing Forums! 
Writing Forums: Because really, facebook died when the "selfie" became a thing.


----------



## blazeofglory (May 24, 2014)

The idea or the fact about virtual friends intrigue me. I mostly hate to make formal friends though I have plenty of them. Virtual friends are real. If I talk face to face to my friends in our physical presences all our egos, biases come in before the friends in commence. They already know a lot about ourselves and our prejudices we keep ourselves inside the box and all do is talk self-consciously. But in a virtual friendship we are totally free and we talk the way we think and feel not the way we must.


----------



## escorial (May 24, 2014)

Cheap entertainment....dude writing is so much more IMO...5 books in a weekend..wow!....


----------



## InstituteMan (May 24, 2014)

Hey, dvspec, I somehow missed your intro the first time around. I have already read and commented on your work, so you hopefully know that I already think that you are a welcome and valuable addition to the forums. Still, belatedly welcome!


----------



## AllisonWrites (May 24, 2014)

Hello from a new member! Your post stuck out to me because I too lack writer friends in person, and don't really mind that so much... I love blazeofglory's reply about preferring online friends, and feel the same way.

Anyway, congrats on being published! It doesn't matter if you never billed her - being paid doesn't make you a writer, but writing certainly does! And getting published! I can't wait to check out some of your writing on the forums.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Well, Welcome to WF ( a little late ). I really hope you enjoy yourself as much as I have!


----------

